# HELP: MY Blue-Green Algae is Turning Red?!?!?



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

You mention pics.... 

If you are concerned about it, I would vacuum out the Cyano. Can be a bit tricky- Get the siphon going, and use a scraper on all the smooth surfaces with the siphon hovering near enough to catch it. If you use just a piece of tubing you can touch this to the rocks and driftwood so close that the suction can remove the Cyano. 
Might help if there are 2 people that can coordinate- one to break loose the Cyano, the other to keep the siphon near enough to get rid of it.

Oh... now the picture shows up. 
I have no idea why it is turning red, but that is a lot. I would remove it, not let it rot in the tank.


----------



## DesertOasis (Jul 3, 2015)

I just uploaded a link to the photo


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

once i left my 50gallon tank for one month, when i came back, my tank become covered in bga, i can barely see any green. no matter how much i remove they just coming back the next morning.
i remove as many bga as posible, raise my nitrate level, raise oxygen level with airpump and walaa..all gone in a week.

来自我的 MX4 上的 Tapatalk


----------

